# Health news 19th November 2010



## Northerner (Nov 19, 2010)

*Care homes 'failing diabetes patients'*

Patients with diabetes are being let down by care homes, a recent report has suggested. People may want to choose their care homes more carefully after the study by Diabetes UK found that just 23 per cent of care homes screen residents for diabetes on admission and 28 per cent screen for the condition on an annual basis.

http://www.privatehealth.co.uk/news/november-2010/care-homes-failing-diabetes-patients-33204/ 


*Diabetes care training event*

Care for diabetic patients in homes across Reading is set to be improved with a training event for staff. Diabetes UK has launched a campaign with NHS Berkshire West to train staff better in caring for people with diabetes and will be holding a day of training on Friday. Jill Streaton, South East Regional Manager, Diabetes UK, quoted. 

http://www.getreading.co.uk/news/s/2082448_diabetes_care_training_event 

*Spurs legend Mabbutt to sign copies of book in Hatfield*
FOOTBALL legend Gary Mabbutt, who has Type 1 diabetes, will be signing copies of a book written by a young diabetes suffer?s mum in Hatfield on Sunday (November 21). Diabetes UK mentioned.

http://www.whtimes.co.uk/news/spurs_legend_mabbutt_to_sign_copies_of_book_in_hatfield_1_731288



*Merthyr Tydfil and Rhymney MP Dai Havard backs Diabetes UK report for World Diabetes Day*
Dai Havard, MP for Merthyr Tydfil and Rhymney, supported Diabetes UK on Monday 15 November as the leading health charity launched a report  in Parliament to coincide with World Diabetes Day (14 November) calling for improved care for older people with diabetes in residential homes. Barbara Young, Chief Executive, Diabetes UK, quoted.

http://www.aberdareonline.co.uk/con...backs-diabetes-uk-report-world-diabetes-day-0

*Report into cancer care in England shows improvement*
NHS cancer care in England is getting better according to a report by the National Audit Office. But the NAO warns that a lack of reliable statistics is holding back further improvements.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11776503

*E. coli O157 linked to heart risk*
Catching the most dangerous strain of E. coli could increase the risk of blood pressure and heart problems years later, say researchers. A Canadian study of almost 2,000 who fell ill during an outbreak of E. coli O157 found heart attack risk doubled.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-11789046

*Study shows two glasses of tomato juice a day helps beat bone disease*
Two glasses of tomato juice a day strengthens bones and can ward off osteoporosis, say scientists. The key ingredient is thought to be lycopene, the antioxidant already credited with cutting the risk of prostate cancer in men and protecting against heart disease.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...tomato-juice-day-helps-beat-bone-disease.html


----------

